# Didn't Jesus come of His own will?



## BC (Apr 7, 2004)

This verse has been troubling me recently - 
John 8:42 - Jesus said unto them, If God were your Father, ye would love me: for I proceeded forth and came from God; [b:42d15f0a37]neither came I of myself, but he sent me[/b:42d15f0a37]. 

Jesus, being true God, chose to come to this world, didn't he? But the passage gives the impression that He simply was a product of the Father's divine plan.

Another Q: Why is it that in the book of Revelation it is written 'God and Christ' so many times e.g. Rev 20:6 as if there is a distinction - Aren't they one? Isn't it the Father &amp; the Son? 

Thanks in advance for all who will answer my qs.

Bibin


----------



## sundoulos (Apr 7, 2004)

That Jesus was sent by the Father does not negate that Jesus came of his own will. His will, however, was &quot;to do the will of him that sent me.&quot; Because God is Triune, there is no disunity or separate willing among the three persons.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 7, 2004)

the Father sent the son, but He was willing to go.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 7, 2004)

Listen to the last two lectures under Book 2 in this series that have been posted: it will help in this instance:

http://www.puritanboard.com/ccpcmessages.htm

They are MP3 lectures to listen to. They cover5 the beginning nature of what you are asking (especially the second one).


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 7, 2004)

You must also keep in mind that Christ in his humanity was the ideal servant and Son, the Messiah. He as the second Adam, obeyed and submitted to God in all He did, unlike the first Adam who rebelled.


----------



## andreas (Apr 24, 2004)

&lt;&lt;&lt;This verse has been troubling me recently -&gt;&gt;&gt;
&quot; If God were your father, ye would love me: for I proceeded forth and came from God; neither came I of myself, but he sent me&quot; John 8:42

If they were the children of God they would love Him, and if they loved Him they would most certainly love His only Son, for,
&quot;He that loveth him that begat, loveth him that is begotten of him&quot; 1 John 5:1. 
Though He was the image of God, they rejected Him.,therefore the claim that they were children of God was a false claim.
andreas.:book:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 24, 2004)

Joh 10:17 Therefore doth my Father love me, because I lay down my life, that I might take it again. 
Joh 10:18 No man taketh it from me, but I lay it down of myself. I have power to lay it down, and I have power to take it again. This commandment have I received of my Father.


----------

